# mk4 power steering delete



## madcaddy (May 5, 2009)

does anyone ever made something to delete the power steering on a mk4 , i seen it done on mk3 with that piece of pipe that they loop and the fluid stay in the lines 

thanks :beer:


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Why on god green earth would you want to make the steering worse?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

madcaddy said:


> does anyone ever made something to delete the power steering on a mk4 , i seen it done on mk3 with that piece of pipe that they loop and the fluid stay in the lines
> 
> thanks :beer:


Yes just loop the pipe to a reservoir bottle. Done this on a MK2 Golf VR6 conversion.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Bazmcc said:


> Yes just loop the pipe to a reservoir bottle. Done this on a MK2 Golf VR6 conversion.


it is not the same on an mK4, yes you can loop the lines, but the gear ratio in the mk4 rack is not made to work like that....it SUCKS TO DRIVE!!!

when i shaved my bay i made new lines and kept blowing fittings due to a faulty -AN fitting, it was horrible to have to deal with....go get some pressure crimped lines made and just run them out of the way so you dont see them....keep the pump


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

fouckhest said:


> it is not the same on an mK4, yes you can loop the lines, but the gear ratio in the mk4 rack is not made to work like that....it SUCKS TO DRIVE!!!
> 
> when i shaved my bay i made new lines and kept blowing fittings due to a faulty -AN fitting, it was horrible to have to deal with....go get some pressure crimped lines made and just run them out of the way so you dont see them....keep the pump


Yes but oviously it would be foolish to keep a power steering rack in when the pump is looped.

A mk2 or mk3 non power steering rack would have to be fitted.

I agree. It's easier to hide all the fittings with hardlines and a bottle relocation.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Bazmcc said:


> Yes but oviously it would be foolish to keep a power steering rack in when the pump is looped.
> 
> A mk2 or mk3 non power steering rack would have to be fitted.
> 
> I agree. It's easier to hide all the fittings with hardlines and a bottle relocation.



i am not familiar enough with an mk2 or 3 rack to speak to if it will mount up in an mk4....but i would just suggest custom lines and relocate the reservoir


----------



## madcaddy (May 5, 2009)

yah it totally agree with you guys , i just did a few test and i'm just gonna relocated it :beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

anyone happen to know the diameter of the power steering hard line coming off the rack on mk4, specifically a 2005 1.8T. I want to also relocate the power steering reservior and want to install a flare fitting with -AN connecting fitting. please help.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

schwartzmagic said:


> anyone happen to know the diameter of the power steering hard line coming off the rack on mk4, specifically a 2005 1.8T. I want to also relocate the power steering reservior and want to install a flare fitting with -AN connecting fitting. please help.


I think the ID is only about 10mm but I can't remember.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Bazmcc said:


> I think the ID is only about 10mm but I can't remember.


Thank ya :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

schwartzmagic said:


> Thank ya :thumbup: :beer:


i would recommend getting either metric to -AN fittings, then just get -AN lines made....or if you want to keep the banjo's this company makes them: Unisteer

i used metric to -AN fittings on the rack, then one of these banjos on the pump :beer:


----------



## nopantsdougie (Nov 17, 2006)

i have no ps and its fine??? i used ps to an adapters and loped it right at the rack about 5 inch loop. i had to get audi 90 bushings(there all metal) and reduced steering 50% from the stock mkiv bearings. i drive my car really hard and have never said wow i needed ps to do that


----------

